# Watch people any experience with sinn or damasko watches?



## Cheeks1989 (Nov 1, 2015)

As the tittle says I am interested in hearing if anyone has any experience with sinn or damasko watches. I am looking for a everyday tough watch that can take a beating. I want to keep it under 2k. Automatic or quartz movement is fine.

Thanks Sam


----------



## WildBoar (Nov 1, 2015)

Sinn UX here. Bought it used about 3 months ago. Fully tegimented case and bracelet. I'm really happy with it so far. (it's their only model that uses a battery; the UX replaced a Sieko quartz I had worn for 30 years) Waiting for a limited edition of the 103, which may be pushed back until January or February.

Not sure where you live, but Watchbuys has been hosting some trunk shows at cities around the country. I went to one in DC about 2 weeks ago. It was nice to be able to lay my hands on a couple dozen different Sinns, as well as a couple dozen watches from other German makers.

Also, watchuseek.com has a Sinn subforum which gets a bit of traffic.


----------



## Cheeks1989 (Nov 1, 2015)

Thanks David I was looking at the ux and also the u1. I just actually picked up a bulgari watch for the gf from govbergwatches in Philadelphia thanks to your recommendation. chrono24 also seems to be a good place to look at stuff. The only thing that is kinda deterring me from getting the ux is that fact that I have to send it back to Germany to have the battery changed and to get it serviced.


----------



## WildBoar (Nov 1, 2015)

While you do have to send it to Germany, it has a 7 year battery life. The one I bought was only about 6 months old, so I got it for a bit less than brand new and still have 6-1/2 years before needing to send it off. Their mechnical watches should be serviced every 4-5 years (like all mechanical watches), and your only option for some of them is one place in PA or back to Germany anyway, so I figured only having the Germany option really isn't that much worse.


----------



## Cheeks1989 (Nov 1, 2015)

Well I guess you are swaying me to the sinn side lol. I love the look of them.


----------



## Smurfmacaw (Nov 1, 2015)

Cheeks1989 said:


> Automatic or quartz movement is fine.
> 
> Thanks Sam


Blasphemy!! Quartz is the root of all evil. Quartz movements are the costco knife equivalent of a real watch.

cheers

Mike


----------



## Cheeks1989 (Nov 1, 2015)

Haha, I hear you I work with flour a lot and i don't know how well a mechanical watch will hold up. I have my breitling but I don't have the balls to wear it.


----------



## WildBoar (Nov 1, 2015)

More like "quartz movements are the equivalent of a stainless steel knife"

I have 4 mechanical watches, and the quartz Sinn UX. The UX is my everyday watch to wear for work, where I may be climbing around buildings, etc., and not just sitting at a desk. It has a date wheel, and I don't need to worry about futzing around resetting the date every Monday because I did not wind it over the weekend, etc. It also keeps much better time, which is important to me for work, especially if I have meetings, telecons, etc. I have the mechanical watches because I think they are cool, and not because they keep better time (they don't -- not even close). They do not do anything better than the quartz, plus they are all more easily scratched, etc.

My main issue right now is that I like the UX so much I have yet to wear the 2 recent mechanical watch aquisitions except around the house.


----------



## Cheeks1989 (Nov 12, 2015)

Well I ended up getting a damasko da37. I think I will get the ux for the next one. David there is a nice looking sinn t1 that I almost pulled the trigger on after I bought the damasko. here is the link 
http://forums.watchuseek.com/f29/fs...00-00************u-s-only-please-2506890.html


----------



## WildBoar (Nov 12, 2015)

There will always be a fire sale on something interesting. I think that guy has competition from all the $1,600 U1s and UXs that are out there. Congrats on picking up the Damasko to get the ball rolling


----------

